# Lightweight Sleeve Recommendations



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I very much liked the lightweight series of Ray Allen bite bar sleeves, in particular the 302 Ultra Intermediate sleeve at 2.5lbs for young dogs.

I am wondering if anybody knows of other brands of sleeve that are comparable to the RA's in comfort and weight?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I very much liked the lightweight series of Ray Allen bite bar sleeves, in particular the 302 Ultra Intermediate sleeve at 2.5lbs for young dogs.
> 
> I am wondering if anybody knows of other brands of sleeve that are comparable to the RA's in comfort and weight?


Mike we use that one and I rreally like the Leerburg sleeve the best; FAST, lightweight, NICE hand grip and affordable!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

You're still in Belgium, aren't you? Why don't you check out EuroJoe while you're still in Europe?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm headed to EuroJoe next week 

The kevlar leg sleeve you use with Wibo, where did you buy that? I like that one.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Right now thru 3/20 ray allen is having a sale on their ultra light series. I like the 304.. Leerburg sells Eurosport/Jumas, Euro Joe and Klin equipment. That same sleeve leerburg selling for $170, you can get from Totalk9 for $130.

If I was in belgium I would take a trip to holland and check out http://www.apport-hondesport.nl/

Also HST makes some nice sleeves...they have a half sleeve that is very good from what I hear. They are sponsoring the FMBB this year. Best of Luck in your search...


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I have been to Apport, but didn't look at their sleeves. Bought a hidden sleeve from them and a scratch suit a couple years ago though. Maybe I'll head up to Rotterdam.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> The kevlar leg sleeve you use with Wibo, where did you buy that? I like that one.


Don't know for sure, you can try Van Nimwegen in Achterveld www.dogsportholland.nl


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Mike I'm not sure if Gappay makes a sleeve called a "Belgiam Arm" or not but I have used it. This sleeve may blow away the others. Like the Leerburg sleeve, it is fast, lightweight, has a built in bite bar, and may improve bites. Used in Schutzhund Trials. Maybe $200USD


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I went to EuroJoe's today and grabbed a sleeve from there. It's pretty nice 

I have heard of the Belgian Arm before, didn't know it was a Gappay product. Heard they are hard to come by now though?


----------



## Sam Trinh (Jul 31, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I went to EuroJoe's today and grabbed a sleeve from there. It's pretty nice
> 
> I have heard of the Belgian Arm before, didn't know it was a Gappay product. Heard they are hard to come by now though?


I think Hallmark has them. I have one and it is alright. It is not a Gappay product as far as I know, and is heavier than the (for sure) Gappay sleeves that I have used.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

The Belgium Arm is modeled off the Frabo No 7 arm you can see it similarites in the new version. Mike Worral use to make it, Owner of Troll VH Millinda (sp). I like the older versions better, than the new ones Jim Hill Sells.. http://www.mccoyk9.com/sleevesarm.html.... still sells the older version but have a hard time forking out $180..for a sleeve I bought directly from Mike Worral for $150 with shipping, several years back.

Had euro joe version of the Schweikert 80 arm that I liked.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Mario Fernandez said:


> The Belgium Arm is modeled off the Frabo No 7 arm you can see it similarites in the new version. Mike Worral use to make it, Owner of Troll VH Millinda (sp). I like the older versions better, than the new ones Jim Hill Sells.. http://www.mccoyk9.com/sleevesarm.html.... still sells the older version but have a hard time forking out $180..for a sleeve I bought directly from Mike Worral for $150 with shipping, several years back.
> 
> Had euro joe version of the Schweikert 80 arm that I liked.


GREAT information! I knew Jim was selling the sleeve years ago. Good information you gave, thanks!


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

We make a sleeve similar to the belgian arm, a 9602 and a 9602A, at Signature K9. They are priced between $65-$90 depending on the thickness of the sleeve. 


Call Sig K9 (866) 820-6747


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

WTF is a puppy targeting cuff ??? Is it a jambierre ??


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> WTF is a puppy targeting cuff ??? Is it a jambierre ??


 
Jeff.

The puppy targeting cuff would be used in a training progression after working the dog on a flirt pole, or leather or jute rag, depending on how you train. It is entry level for a dog to get ready to get onto a soft sleeve, and then a harder sleeve and a suit. It depends on how you train, as does everything, where you would work it into your program. It is forearm length and easy for a dog to carry. Here is a video of a model in action.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=METgfHhchDA&feature=channel

The model in this video opens up at the back and is secured with velcro, the puppy targeting cuff does not open up to go over the leg but can be used similarly to progress the dog from a flirt pole to a sleeve.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I use a puppy targeting cuff from www.Signaturek9.com with every puppy that we bring up here in our kennel. It is a very useful piece of equipment and as the name implies it is used to teach the young dog to target different areas of the man: leg, the forearm, the bicep, and the tricep. It is one of the most useful pieces of gear that I own and a great deal for the price. I also attatch it to a long line to create active prey movement to promote barking.
I highly recommend this training tool for anyone with a dog between 8 weeks and 8 months old.
I also use mine as a tug toy for older dogs, and as a target for teaching the send out.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I thought at first "cuff" was ridiculous but I carried on reading before I posted, thank goodness:idea: 

I think that one big difference is from US to Europe, can't speak for the UK - a puppy is no longer a puppy in Europe from about 7 months, at the latest. We call them young dogs and the beggars can bite like young dogs, too, not like puppies O 

We have puppy sleeves but sometimes the grip of a "pup" at 8-9 months warrants a "young dog sleeve" or more, depending on its grip :lol: 

I'm butting in as usual but........


----------

